# Soup



## Brandy456 (Nov 14, 2009)

What's your favorite kind of soup?
Now don;t go naming random home-made soups..
I want to know you're favorite CANNED soup.
Or package... 
Whatever soup comes in..
But it can't be homemade
 
Mine is Habitat Pea Soup with Ham


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 14, 2009)

Not a fan of canned soup.


----------



## Gordon (Nov 14, 2009)

Campbell's Bean with Bacon.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Nov 14, 2009)

*Brandy456 wrote: *


> What's your favorite kind of soup?



I like creamed soups.

So for a canned soup I could say Campbell's Chunky Seafood or Clam Chowder.


----------



## MikeScone (Nov 14, 2009)

*Brandy456 wrote: *


> I want to know you're favorite CANNED soup.


I'd have to say Green Pea soup - especially with hot dogs cut up and thrown in. 

OK, maybe the hot dogs make it a bit homemade, and also the garlic powder and thyme I always put in... but the SOUP is from a can.


----------



## SablePoint (Nov 14, 2009)

Tomato Soup.


----------



## PepnFluff (Nov 14, 2009)

Can't do canned soup lol it just tastes funny lol, but there is one thats okish watties thick and chunky homestyle beef and bacon


----------



## slavetoabunny (Nov 14, 2009)

I haven't used canned soup in many moons. I love making homemade turkey noodle soup from our leftover Thanksgiving turkey, although I don't eat it (I'm a veg-head). My hubby and friends rave over it.


----------



## missyscove (Nov 14, 2009)

This doesn't count, but I had a delicious pumpkin bisque with granny smith apples from a bagel place near me the other day. It was sooooo good!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Nov 14, 2009)

I prefer homemade soup too. I love split pea. Last summer I bought a can of split pea soup and was actually horrified enough that I poured it down the drain. For canned soup, I like Campbell's Scotch Broth but haven't seen that for sale in a long time unfortunately. I buy tomato soup but use part milk and add garlic and italian seasoning to it. I buy Campbell's vegetarian vegetable soup too and we usually have chicken noodle in the pantry. So, those 3. My favorites though are the V8 soups, I've liked all the ones I've tried but they're like $3 per container.

I'm hungry.


----------



## BethM (Nov 14, 2009)

When I'm feeling a little down, I like to have a can of Campbell's Tomato Soup. I always make it with milk, or half-milk-half-water. 

I do tend to keep a can or two of Progresso Lentil Soup in the pantry. It's not that fantastic, but it's quick and easy if I don't have a lunch for work. I keep a bottle of Tabasco at work, and it helps to perk the soup up.

Otherwise, I mostly have homemade soup. I no longer eat meat, and there aren't a lot of tasty vegetarian canned soups out there. So I just make my own.


----------



## trailsend (Nov 14, 2009)

Same here Beth! I don't eat canned soup, I always make my own. But I keep a couple cans of tomato soup in the pantry for if I'm not well. I make mine with milk too and load it with soda crackers. 

But otherwise I make all my soups. Sweet potato chowder is my favorite. I like soups that require bread for dunking the best


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Nov 14, 2009)

Ooh I do like the vegetarian lentil soup too. I made homemade lentil soup once based on the ingredient list of the canned soup and it turned out well also.


----------



## DeniseJP (Nov 15, 2009)

Homemade New England clam chowder or my own recipe for oyster chowder/stew... or homemade split pea soup.

You can take the girl away from the ocean but you cannot take the ocean out of the girl.

Made turkey soup from a turkey breast I had cooked a few days ago - the house smelled great.

Denise


----------



## irishbunny (Nov 15, 2009)

I usually have soup from a packet rather then a can, don't think I've ever had canned soup actually! I like Erin soups, mushroom, oxtail, tomato and chicken are my favourites  My Nana used to make the nicest soups :tears2:


----------



## irishlops (Nov 15, 2009)

I have homemade, but we have tins of ministrone(Sp??) soup and I love it!


----------



## Gordon (Nov 15, 2009)

Tomato soup is actually probably my favorite canned. There are so many things you can do simply with it.


----------



## mardigraskisses (Nov 15, 2009)

*DeniseJP wrote: *


> You can take the girl away from the ocean but you cannot take the ocean out of the girl.


Amen to that.


----------



## Elf Mommy (Nov 15, 2009)

OK...so maybe originally the thread was about canned soups...but NOW I want the recipes to the homemade ones!


----------



## TinysMom (Nov 15, 2009)

*Elf Mommy wrote: *


> OK...so maybe originally the thread was about canned soups...but NOW I want the recipes to the homemade ones!


You mean like...Pizza soup? (I have made that with Campbell's tomato soup and spaghetti sauce and other ingredients..).


----------



## Elf Mommy (Nov 15, 2009)

yep, like that


----------



## SablePoint (Nov 16, 2009)

I also love egg flower soup and oyster stew.


----------



## MikeScone (Nov 17, 2009)

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> I like Campbell's Scotch Broth but haven't seen that for sale in a long time unfortunately.


It's hard to find, but every once in a while it appears on the shelf at Wegmans. Try mixing it with green pea soup - yumm!


----------

